

Show HN: An Interactive Guide to ES6 - colinmegill
http://projects.formidablelabs.com/es6-interactive-guide/#/

======
rgersten
One of the authors here, ask away.

This was inspired by the work of a lot of other folks:
[http://www.es6fiddle.net/](http://www.es6fiddle.net/)
[https://github.com/lukehoban/es6features](https://github.com/lukehoban/es6features)
[http://davidwalsh.name/es6-generators](http://davidwalsh.name/es6-generators)
[http://www.2ality.com/2015/02/es6-classes-
final.html](http://www.2ality.com/2015/02/es6-classes-final.html) -to name
just a few.

Built with React and [https://github.com/FormidableLabs/component-
playground](https://github.com/FormidableLabs/component-playground)

~~~
merkmerk
What makes this guide interactive?

